# Monitor 21:9



## MrWatercooling (25. August 2015)

Ich weiß schon es gibt viele, die dieses Thema behandeln aber möchte es mal aktueller "hören" 

Monitor 21:9 brauchbar? 

Hauptsächlich Spiele!

Naja, und wie teuer ist ein guter 21:9 Monitor der nicht zu teuer ist so bis 300€?

und noch ist es "gut" dann damit CS:GO stretched von 4:3/16:9 zu spielen 

Danke für euere Hilfe !!!


----------



## sycron17 (25. August 2015)

Ein 21:9 moni wirste kaum bis zu 300€ finden 
Sonst hätte ich längst einen davon

Oder meinst du 16/9?


----------



## MrWatercooling (25. August 2015)

Nein 21:9 ... 

LCD-Monitore mit Format: 21:9 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

naja da sehe ich welche unter 300€ 
nur bin mir nicht´sicher ob spieletauglich wegen inputlag etc ...


----------



## PileDrive (25. August 2015)

Moin moin hier ist zb so ein Monitor den du suchst   LG 29UM57-P CINEMA Screen Monitor TFT Monitore ab 25,9" günstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## MrWatercooling (25. August 2015)

PileDrive schrieb:


> Moin moin hier ist zb so ein Monitor den du suchst   LG 29UM57-P CINEMA Screen Monitor TFT Monitore ab 25,9" gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen



Also schonmal Danke dafür !!!

und noch wegen Spielen in 21:9 Format, ist das alles kompatibel oder kann es da zu Problemen führen bei neueren Games ?

Pls: Den Widescreen Fixer kenn ich


----------



## br34ker (25. August 2015)

Viele Spiele unterstützen Widescreen nativ. Bei manchen machts mehr Sinn, bei manchen weniger.
Wo der Effekt sehr cool kommt ist vorallem bei Rennspielen oder Flugsimulatoren - Aktuell spiele ich so Project CARS und Elite Dangerous.

Am besten klappt es mit Spielen bei denen man das FOV einstellen kann bzw. ein eventuell vorhandenes HUD verschieben kann.

(Spiele mit 5760x1200 auf 3 Monitoren)


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. August 2015)

MrWatercooling schrieb:


> Also schonmal Danke dafür !!!
> 
> und noch wegen Spielen in 21:9 Format, ist das alles kompatibel oder kann es da zu Problemen führen bei neueren Games ?
> 
> Pls: Den Widescreen Fixer kenn ich




Nimm bloß nicht den 25 Zoll, solltest du vorher nen 23 oder 24 Zoll genutzt haben.

Der Monitor ist sonst nämlich deutlich kleiner als ein normaler 24 Zoll 16:9 Monitor.
Siehe hier der Vergleich: Visual TV Size Comparison : 25.9 inch 21x9 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display


Wenn du nen 29 Zoll 21:9 nimmst, dann hat der die selbe Höhe wie ein 23,5 Zoll 16:9 Monitor und ist zusätzlich seitlich breiter.

Wenn die Höhe nicht gleich ist, machst du nen Rückschritt.




br34ker schrieb:


> Viele Spiele unterstützen Widescreen nativ. Bei manchen machts mehr Sinn, bei manchen weniger.
> Wo der Effekt sehr cool kommt ist vorallem bei Rennspielen oder Flugsimulatoren - Aktuell spiele ich so Project CARS und Elite Dangerous.
> 
> Am besten klappt es mit Spielen bei denen man das FOV einstellen kann bzw. ein eventuell vorhandenes HUD verschieben kann.
> ...



Das FoV muss man nicht oder nur sehr selten verstellen, durch das breitere Seitenverhältnis hast du automatisch ein größeres Blickfeld, auch wenn das FoV auf dem selben wert bleibt.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

ich habe einen 21:9 34" von LG.
Bis darauf dass er nicht eingestellt war und die Helligkeit auf 100 Stand und mir dann nach 4 Stunden Zocken spei übel + Schwindelig war und ich kopfschmerzen wie sonst was hatte ist das Ding super 

Bzgl. Unterstützung.
Es gibt sehr sehr viele Spiele die die Auflösung ohne Probleme unterstützen.
CS GO spiele ich sehr häufig, bin da neu eingestiegen und nach dem ich einen Rang bekam war ich nach wenigen Stunden Gold Nova 2 und in der tabelle immer vorne mit dabei

Damit will ich sagen dass ich beim LG den Lag nicht so extrem spüre.

Für Lol sind solche Monitore z.b. ideal da du wesentlich mehr siehst.
Stehst du auf der botlane im Busch kannst du viel weiter zum dragon schauen als mit 16:9.
Sind natürlich schon kleine unfaire Vorteile.


Bisher habe ich nur ein Spiel gefunden dass sich überhaupt nicht dazu bewegen lies mit 21:9 zu laufen.
Das ist Heroes of the Storm.
Das kann ich nur mit 1920x1080 also 16:9 spielen.

Es wird sicher noch andere Spiele geben, die stehen aber halt nicht auf meiner Spieleliste.
Spiele wie Risen usw kann man immer mit Widescreenfixern usw zu 21:9 zwingen.


----------



## HisN (25. August 2015)

Ich benutze einen 40" 16:9 den ich bei Bedarf mit 21:9 laufen lasse. Bei Spielen die das nicht unterstützen wird wieder auf 16:9 geschaltet, da gibt es einige von. Besonders Videosequenzen sind betroffen. Das beste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

Also:
1. Ich würde auch dringend dazu raten 21:9 nur ab 29+ Zoll zu benutzen, alles andere ist wirklich zu klein von der Höhe.
2. 21:9 ist relativ gut zu benutzen, auch dank dritter Tools. Ein paar eingeschnappte Entwickler/Publisher wird es aber noch ein paar Jahre geben. 



shadie schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nur ein Spiel gefunden dass sich überhaupt nicht dazu bewegen lies mit 21:9 zu laufen.
> Das ist Heroes of the Storm.
> Das kann ich nur mit 1920x1080 also 16:9 spielen.


Bei Blizzard kannste vergessen ein 21:9 Support zu bekommen, bei Spielen die "E-Sport" tauglich sind.  (ist Dota 2 eigentlich endlich mit 21:9 kompatibel? früher hatte es immer das Menü zerschossen)

Besonders lustig könnte es beim Shooter Overwatch werden, da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich benutze einen 40" 16:9 den ich bei Bedarf mit 21:9 laufen lasse. Bei Spielen die das nicht unterstützen wird wieder auf 16:9 geschaltet, da gibt es einige von. Besonders Videosequenzen sind betroffen. Das beste aus beiden Welten.



Das mit den Videosequenzen stimmt, stört mich aber nicht im geringsten.



Khazar schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. Ich würde auch dringend dazu raten 21:9 nur ab 29+ Zoll zu benutzen, alles andere ist wirklich zu klein von der Höhe.
> 2. 21:9 ist relativ gut zu benutzen, auch dank dritter Tools. Ein paar eingeschnappte Entwickler/Publisher wird es aber noch ein paar Jahre geben.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja auch echt ein unfairer Vorteil!

Bei Lol sehe ich mehr als alle anderen!!!

Bzgl. der Größe, Jep mindestens 29".


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Jap min. 29" kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei mir 29" dann nun doch irgendwie zu klein ist.
Hab meinen mx299 noch garnicht lange aber gestern den Acer Predator XR341CKA vorbestellt, da 34" schon besser ist.

Ich find das Format wirklich super, vorallem bei cs:go, ist das fov ein schöner Hardwarecheat 
Wenn man 22" 16:9 aufwärts gewohnt ist, wird einem der 29" UW relativ niedrig vorkommen.
34" klingt so viel, aber bei dem Format finde ich es eigentlich genau richtig.


----------



## _maxe (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Besonders lustig könnte es beim Shooter Overwatch werden, da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt.



Also wenn sie da keinen Support für 21:9 rausbringen bin ich sauer.
Bei Cardstone hats mich ja nicht gestört, ist ja auch wayne bei dem Spiel 

Ich kann dir, auch wenn er knapp 70€ teurer ist wie die angepeilten 300, diesen hier empfehlen:
ASUS PB298Q, 29" (90LM00C0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Asus hat regelmäßig Cashback Aktionen, somit hab ich diesen Monitor für 299€ bekommen.
Wenn du warten kannst bekommst du hier sicherlich das beste für die 300€.


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Jap min. 29" kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei mir 29" dann nun doch irgendwie zu klein ist.
> Hab meinen mx299 noch garnicht lange aber gestern den Acer Predator XR341CKA vorbestellt, da 34" schon besser ist.


Natürlich sind Leute die mit 27+ Zoll bei 16:9 gewöhnt sind, wirklich erst mit 34 Zoll bei 21:9 zufrieden.  Aber da hier ja eher ein niedriger Preispunkt angegeben wurde, kann man da schlecht größeres empfehlen. Nicht umsonst ja 29(Plus) Zoll. 

Mein nächster 21:9 wird definitiv mindestens ein 34 Zoll, 1440p, 120-144Hz sein. Für weniger bin ich viel zu verwöhnt.



_maxe schrieb:


> Also wenn sie da keinen Support für 21:9 rausbringen bin ich sauer.
> Bei Cardstone hats mich ja nicht gestört, ist ja auch wayne bei dem Spiel


Ich glaube da wären so einige Leute ziemlich sauer, bis das Spiel raus ist, haben  noch mehr Leute 21:9 Monitore und Shooter(im Gegensatz zu RTS/MOBA) sind prädestiniert für 21:9.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Wenn für Overwatch kein 21:9 Support kommt, muss ich leider Blizzard abfackeln.
Ich lege große Hoffnungen in das Game, bin schon echt heiss drauf, genau wie Battlefront.

Ob die wohl jemals Betakeys verschicken werden? 

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass sich 21:9 nach und nach durchsetzen wird und die Entwickler zwangsweise nachziehen müssen.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Leute die mit 27+ Zoll bei 16:9 gewöhnt sind, wirklich erst mit 34 Zoll bei 21:9 zufrieden.  Aber da hier ja eher ein niedriger Preispunkt angegeben wurde, kann man da schlecht größeres empfehlen. Nicht umsonst ja 29(Plus) Zoll.
> 
> Mein nächster 21:9 wird definitiv mindestens ein 34 Zoll, 1440p, 120-144Hz sein. Für weniger bin ich viel zu verwöhnt.
> 
> ...



Es ist und bleibt halt ein unfairer Vorteil, das kann man nicht wegreden 

Und auch in Mobas ist es sinnvoll.
Wenn du in LOL auf ner lane stehst kannst du wesentlich weiter Richtung drake und baron schauen als mit 16:9 

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Auflösung bei CS Go und lol auch bald beschnitten wird in Wettkampfspielen.

So lange kann mans aber ja noch ausnutzen


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. August 2015)

halli hallo,

ich habe einen Asus PB298q und bin damit sehr zufrieden!

Damit zu zocken macht großen Spaß, da du um einiges mehr siehst als bei 16:9

Freiwillig werde ich nicht mehr auf 16:9 wechseln ( :

Klare Kaufempfehlung !


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt halt ein unfairer Vorteil, das kann man nicht wegreden


Das interessiert mich in einem public Match gleich null.

Es ist nicht die Schuld von ganz normaler Hardware, das die Entwickler kleine Heulsusen sind.



shadie schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Auflösung bei CS Go und lol auch bald beschnitten wird in Wettkampfspielen.


Da wo es die Leute interessiert(also echte Tournaments), werden sowieso die Auflösungen breit gezogen(weil es angeblich so viel besser ist ) denen ist doch 21:9 völlig egal, weil das Fadenkreuz eh immer da sein soll, wo man hinschaut. Bis der das Auge von links nach rechts gezogen hat, ist er schon 3 mal tot.

Und guter Witz das Riot dieser toxischen Community etwas wegnehmen sollte, was sie schon hatte.  Da steigen denen sogar die 4:5 kiddies aufs Dach, einfach weil sie es können.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich in einem public Match gleich null.
> 
> Es ist nicht die Schuld von ganz normaler Hardware, das die Entwickler kleine Heulsusen sind.
> 
> ...



Da musste ich ordentlich schmunzeln 

Ja klar aber weißt du was ich früher zu COD BO2 Zeiten beschimpft wurde als ich mit 5760x1080 gespielt habe (3 FHD Monitore nebeneinander)?
man hat in der Killcam scheinbar die Auflösung des Spielers übernommen, kannst dir vorstellen wie 5760x1080 auf nur einem Monitor aussah.

Ich wurde bei jedem Match als Hacker/Modder beschimpft und sehr häufig bei Steam gemeldet und von denen auch kontaktiert 

Es gibt den Mitspielern/gegnern einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn man mit 21:9 spielt und dabei, wenn auch nur minimal, Vorteile genießt.

mir ist das ehrlich gesagt auch wurscht was die anderen darüber denken 
Aber bei Blizz sieht man schon gut, dass die das "Problem" erkannt haben und somit einfach die Auflösung sperren.

Muss man dann halt jedes mal auf 1920x1080 vorm daddeln stellen


----------



## _maxe (25. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt halt ein unfairer Vorteil, das kann man nicht wegreden



Dann sind aber auch 5.1 anlagen unfaire Vorteile, man kann ja den Gegner besser orten.
Oder einfach an sich potente Hardware. Bessere Grafik, genaueres schärferes Bild -> Gegner schneller gesehn.
Gaming Mäuse/Tastaturen ebenfalls dann.

Klar hat derjenige einen Vorteil der mehr sehen kann durch seinen 21:9 Monitor, aber unfair würde ich das nicht nennen.
Es ist halt so das nicht jeder der am PC zockt die selbe Hardware hat und damit müssen Mitspieler nunmal leben.

Wenn das Spiel Ortung durch 5.1, Vorteil durch schnellere Ladezeiten oder einfach klarere, bessere Sicht durch hohe Grafik Settings einfacher zu spielen/gewinnen ist dann ist das die Schuld des Entwicklers.
Und der Spieler der Hardware dafür nunmal hat nutzt hier nur die Möglichkeiten des Spiels.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

_maxe schrieb:


> Dann sind aber auch 5.1 anlagen unfaire Vorteile, man kann ja den Gegner besser orten.
> Oder einfach an sich potente Hardware. Bessere Grafik, genaueres schärferes Bild -> Gegner schneller gesehn.
> Gaming Mäuse/Tastaturen ebenfalls dann.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, mir ist das auch PIIIEEEPPPP egal, ich nutze es ja selbst


----------



## sycron17 (25. August 2015)

MrWatercooling schrieb:


> Nein 21:9 ...
> 
> LCD-Monitore mit Format: 21:9 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Ja ok
Ich dachte eigentlich an den LG 34um95-p


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Es ist einfach herrlich, wenn man bei cs def spielt und in einer Ecke stehend alle Zugänge im Blick hat, ohne
hin und her zu wischen.
Aber wenn es so ein toller "cheat" wäre, würden Profis auf 21:9 zocken und das tun sie nicht, da sind 144hz wichtiger als der Blickwinkel.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Es ist einfach herrlich, wenn man bei cs def spielt und in einer Ecke stehend alle Zugänge im Blick hat, ohne
> hin und her zu wischen.
> Aber wenn es so ein toller "cheat" wäre, würden Profis auf 21:9 zocken und das tun sie nicht, da sind 144hz wichtiger als der Blickwinkel.



ich spiele nich in der Globa Elite von daher ist mir das relativ wurscht 
Und 144 hz gibts auch bei 21:9 bereits, kostet halt....ein wenig 
BenQ XR3501, 35" (9H.LE7LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Ja schon, aber mir ist diese 2560x1080 Auflösung bei meinem 29" schon zu gering, bei nem 35" hat man ja echt ne grobe Pixelstruktur.
Und der Preis geht ja noch, der Acer kostet nochmal 300€ mehr, dafür mit 3440x1440p und G-Sync was mir wichtiger ist als 144hz.

Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben, ist alles Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

Ich entschuldige mich beim Thread-Ersteller für das halbe Off-Topic. 



shadie schrieb:


> ich spiele nich in der Globa Elite von daher ist mir das relativ wurscht
> Und 144 hz gibts auch bei 21:9 bereits, kostet halt....ein wenig
> BenQ XR3501, 35" (9H.LE7LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Boah zeig dem TE doch net so einen Mist, sonst sieht er das noch als Option an.  Die Auflösung bei der Größe ist einfach eine Beleidigung der Augen.  



enta schrieb:


> Es ist einfach herrlich, wenn man bei cs def spielt und in einer Ecke stehend alle Zugänge im Blick hat, ohne
> hin und her zu wischen.
> Aber wenn es so ein toller "cheat" wäre, würden Profis auf 21:9 zocken und das tun sie nicht, da sind 144hz wichtiger als der Blickwinkel.



Die Pros wollen einfach nur das Zielkreuz und einen kleinen Bereich da rum, da wird dann 200% Konzentration reingesteckt, die stellen sich auch nicht so hin das sie das 21:9 Blickfeld brauchen, bzw. wenn sie es tun, dann haben sie was falsch gemacht.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich beim Thread-Ersteller für das halbe Off-Topic.
> 
> 
> Boah zeig dem TE doch net so einen Mist, sonst sieht er das noch als Option an.  Die Auflösung bei der Größe ist einfach eine Beleidigung der Augen.
> ...



Es soll doch für den TE keine Option sein.
Wollte nur zeigen dass es bereits EINEN Monitor mit 21/9 und 144hz gibt


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Bei der Auflösung regen sich immer alle auf, aber BLB, dunkelgraues Schwarz und 60Hz sind ok.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der Auflösung regen sich immer alle auf, aber BLB, dunkelgraues Schwarz und 60Hz sind ok.



Das mit der Auflösung verstehe ich auch nicht.
Bin mit meinen 2560x1080 auf 34" eigentlich sehr zufriden 
Pixel kann ich da nicht wirklich zählen aber ok


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der Auflösung regen sich immer alle auf, aber BLB, dunkelgraues Schwarz und 60Hz sind ok.


Wer ist alle? Ich  bin absolut nicht angetan von all den Sachen.



shadie schrieb:


> Das mit der Auflösung verstehe ich auch nicht.
> Bin mit meinen 2560x1080 auf 34" eigentlich sehr zufriden
> Pixel kann ich da nicht wirklich zählen aber ok


Muss man ja auch nicht verstehen, aber akzeptieren kann man es. Denn Augen und (persönliche) Erfahrung sind nun mal von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Wer ist alle? Ich  bin absolut nicht angetan von all den Sachen.
> 
> 
> Muss man ja auch nicht verstehen, aber akzeptieren kann man es. Denn Augen und (persönliche) Erfahrung sind nun mal von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.



Klar akzeptiere ich das , frage mich nur eben ob die Leute den Monitor schon mal vor sich hatten.

man sitzt bei solchen Bildschirmen ja auch nicht mehr press davor wie bei einem z.B. 23" monitor.
Es sei denn man spielt grad CS GO , das ist dann wieder was anderes 
Da könnte ich mit nem Waschlappen an der nase den ganzen Bildschirm putzen so nah geh ich da manchmal ran


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Khazar schrieb:


> Wer ist alle? Ich  bin absolut nicht angetan von all den Sachen.


Ich lese so oft, wie schlimm doch FHD bei 27" ist und man könne ja alle Pixel zählen.
34" hat ja die gleiche Pixelgrösse und ist genauso wenig für 40-50cm Sitzabstand gedacht.


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich lese so oft, wie schlimm doch FHD bei 27" ist und man könne ja alle Pixel zählen.


Das Internet ist halt nun mal voller Drama-Queens, da muss man sich nur aktuell Derek Smart anschauen. 

Aber ja ich stimme zu, das auf 27"(verstärkt durch das Aliasing) 1080p einfach nicht angenehm ist. Selbst der Desktop löst das Gefühl in mir aus, das etwas einfach nicht passt.

Und das war für mich auch schon so, bevor es 1440p in 27" gab.

Wenn ich an den 27" iMac meiner Freundin(den sie auf 1080p gestellt hat) ran muss, dann kriege ich recht schnell Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Ist halt einfach ne reine Gewohnheitssache, jemand ders nich anders kennt würde auch 480x320 super finden.
Das hat nix mit Dramaqueens zu tun sondern mit dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.

Wer ne Weile mit 1440 / 4K oder was auch immer unterwegs war hat das Gefühl auf ein grobes Bild zu schauen wenn er FullHD sieht.
Genauso wie jemand der an 144hz gewöhnt ist die Bilder zählen kann wenn er an nem 60hz moni hockt.
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und wir haben uns über viele viele Jahre an scheiss Kontrast, flaue Farben und BLB gewöhnt  billigen TN-Monitoren sei Dank.

Was man von all den Kriterien jetzt für wichtig oder weniger wichtig erachtet sind rein persönliche Präferenzen und wer diese in Frage stellt ist die wahre Dramaqueen 

Ich persönlich bin äußerst entspannt was BLB angeht, da mein aktueller Monitor das stark ausgeprägt hat und selbst das mich kaum stört.
Dafür steh ich auf geile Farben und ja guter Schwarzwert nimmt man immer gerne mit aber nicht zu jedem Preis.

Da verzichte ich zugunsten einer deutlich höheren Auflösung gerne auf einen besseren Schwarzwert.
Hätte ich kein TV und würde viel am Rechner Filme schauen, sähe das sicher anders aus.

Was die Hz angeht, ich hatte schon immer 60hz noch nie im Leben an was mit mehr gesessen, ich kenne die "Flüssigere Welt" garnicht 
Wenn ich mein neuen bekomme der dann 75 respektive 100hz schafft, wird das wahrscheinlich erstmal super flashig sein.
Wobei es ja so ist, dass Leute die nicht an 144hz gewohnt sind nicht den unterschied zwischen 60hz und 144hz erkennen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Oh man was TN so alles nachgesagt wird.
BLB kommt hauptsächlich bei IPS vor und ebenso ist der Kontrast bei IPS nicht wirklich viel besser.
Aber jede Technik hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile, da muss man halt abwägen was für einen das kleinere Übel ist.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Ich habe nicht ohne Grund explizit von billigen TN´s gepsrochen.
Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei dir war, aber als ich jünger war, konnte ich mir keine teuren Monitore kaufen
und da hatten die TN Panels deutliche Lichthöfe am Rand, was sich optisch nicht viel zu BLB gegeben hat.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Und ich rede von billigen IPS Monitoren.


----------

